# Anybody here know the identity of this crashed Corsair?



## Hoggardhigh (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 5, 2018)

Looks like Guy Bordelons aircraft. The cowling would have had the number 21 on it as well as "Annie Mo. It was an F4U-5N night fighter and Bordelon was an ace, the only navy ace during the Korean war I believe

Guy Bordelon - US Navy ace of the Korean War


----------



## Hoggardhigh (Aug 5, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Looks like Guy Bordelons aircraft. The cowling would have had the number 21 on it as well as "Annie Mo. It was an F4U-5N night figher and Bordelon was an ace, the only navy ace during the Korean war I believe
> 
> Guy Bordelon - US Navy ace of the Korean War


Does anyone know the BuNo of the a/c?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 5, 2018)

Google...it's new, all the hep kids are doing it...BuNo 124453




​

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ODonovan (Aug 9, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Google...it's new, all the hep kids are doing it...BuNo 124453



Just great... My younger son's looking at me funny even funnier than usual, now. You made me laugh and I actually snorted. Thanks. 



-Irish


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2018)




----------

